# Drag & Drop mit ListView und TreeView Items



## MathiasRichter (25. August 2003)

Hallo. Hier noch eine Frage von mir ... wie bekomme ich ein ListView dazu ein bestimtes icon (so wie es im Arbeitsplatz auch geht) anzuklicken und es (inclusive Icon) durch die gegend zu ziehen und es dann zum Beispiel in ein Treeview einzubauen. Beziehungsweise anderesherum. Die DragDrop Methode verschiebt nur mein ganzes List/Treeview, was ja blödsinnig ist.

Danke im Voraus

mathias


----------



## DrSoong (25. August 2003)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst so etwas:
http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0532.html


Der Doc!


----------



## ANI (7. Oktober 2003)

*DragDrop mit Listview*

Hallo Mathias,

ich habe es mit diesem Befehl geschafft.

Private Sub LV_MouseDown(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, y As Single)
    If Button = vbRightButton Then
        LV.DragIcon = ImageList1.ListImages(LV.SelectedItem.Icon).Picture
        LV.Drag
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub LV_MouseMove(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, y As Single)
    If Button = vbRightButton Then
        LV.OLEDrag
    End If
End Sub

Versuch klappte auch beim Treeview.

Gruß ANI


----------

